# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Neuroglide project, Laboratoire de Systemes Robotiques (LSRO), EPFL, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Laboratoire de Systemes Robotiques

memento.epfl.ch/event/the-chuv-epfl-neuroglide-project-robotic-assistanc

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tiny robot to remove blood clots in brain"

by Kellee Nolan
July 24, 2012

----------

